# New FFA... n.n



## Nastya_Loves (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey... (I'm really really really shy about this... please don't make fun of me).

My name is Natasha, I'm 19, I'm from Venezuela, and... well... I'm a FFA. (that was so AA like  )... Finally... after some time i got the courage to post and introduce myself.

I've always enjoyed a big man... if you know what I mean... but that's not completely accepted in this society, and no less in my country... I'm not gonna say that I'm a model or something but I'm rather a normal-skinny girl, and when my family or my friends see me dating with a fat guy they make comments... and I realy dont care what people think about me... cuz it's my life... but, it's nice to know that they are people "like me"  ...

What else can i say about me?... I play tennis, Im studying law, and what else... ... :wubu: I love fat guys  (i think u already know that lol)

Love, Nastya. 

pd: Sorry about my english....


----------



## Tad (Jun 25, 2007)

Your english is fine, and you sound adorable! Most certainly no reason to make fun of you.

Welcome to posting, and I look forward to hearing more from you.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Melian (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw, don't be shy (says she with no photo...)! 

Your written english is excellent, and liking fat guys is probably the coolest thing you could do  

As for the comments from friends and family: try to ignore them and maybe they'll move on with their shallow little lives.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jun 25, 2007)

Awww n.n thank you!!... you're so cute thinking I'm cute!!! :blush: jijiji ... I'll do it... but i dont think they'll move on with *their shallow little lives* (I loved that)!! ... thank you, really, thank you for your support!!!... you're the best!!.  :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## theRabidWolf (Jun 25, 2007)

I have to agree with Edx, your first post was just so adorable, hehe  

Welcome to the boards! I think I can safely say that NO ONE will ever make fun of an FFA here  

And your English is great. I wouldn't have guessed it wasn't your first language if you hadn't told us.


----------



## samuraiscott (Jun 25, 2007)

Always good to see and FA on the boards, especially a new one. Hav fun and enjoy yourself here!


----------



## mischel (Jun 25, 2007)

A very special welcome pic for you .
Hope you like it^^.

BTW:


> it's nice to know that they are people "like me"


It's nice to know that there are people like you . It's a very big boost of hope that i will ever find a girlfriend .
I'm shy in real life not on the internet. Don't be shy in real life like me, that's not good...

Mischel


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jun 25, 2007)

Aww mischel you're so cute!!! and your really handsome!!!!... u wrote that in your belly for me?? (it doesn't matter if you didn't cuz i like to think you did  :blush!!!... Ok... Im going to post a pic for you mischel xD!!!! please don't laugh... Im going to try to find a "decent" one jiji ...

ok the first one it's me with my brothers... n.n do I look pretty?  i know i dont ...
View attachment 21708

the second one it's me with my brother!! he's so cute!!
View attachment 21709


and the third one it's me... trying to be sexy (keyword trying ) i was laughing and it was taken right now ... to mischel!!! (please ignore the doors!!! it was suposed to be a simple white background xD!!! but my house it's full of thing's in the wall's xD :blush: 
View attachment 21710


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jun 25, 2007)

mischel said:


> A very special welcome pic for you .
> Hope you like it^^.
> 
> BTW:
> ...



That took the words out of my... fingertips lol .

Bienvenida Natasha!! :bow:. Your going to have a blast here  

PS: You do read adorable :happy:


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jun 25, 2007)

jijiji!!!! thank you StridentDionysus!!!! jijiji :blush:... i'm happy that they're people like you it's a hope that i'll flind the perfect bf!!!! xD n.n!!!! 

So... i make a little mistake... and i post 2 times a couple of photos of me to mischel jejeje... different words same photos ... please don't laugh at me ... I did't it for mischel .... (he encoraauged me ) and for all who want to see the pics !!!... I not a bbw... I'm a regular girl... so please don't laugh at me if you don't like it... yeas? pretty please? :happy: :happy: n.n...

Bye, Love, Nastya!!!

pd: Muchas Gracias StridentDionysus!! si quieres te enseño español !!! jijiji!!! :blush:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 25, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> So... i make a little mistake... and i post 2 times a couple of photos of me to mischel jejeje... different words same photos ...



Hi Nastya,

Sorry for the delay. Sometimes when a member is new, their posts have to be approved. It's approved now! 

SoVerySoft
Moderator


----------



## theRabidWolf (Jun 25, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> jijiji!!!! thank you StridentDionysus!!!! jijiji :blush:... i'm happy that they're people like you it's a hope that i'll flind the perfect bf!!!! xD n.n!!!!
> 
> So... i make a little mistake... and i post 2 times a couple of photos of me to mischel jejeje... different words same photos ... please don't laugh at me ... I did't it for mischel .... (he encoraauged me ) and for all who want to see the pics !!!... I not a bbw... I'm a regular girl... so please don't laugh at me if you don't like it... yeas? pretty please? :happy: :happy: n.n...
> 
> ...



Oh wow Nastya!  

Your photos are absolutely gorgeous! I'm completely floored.

I'm always stunned by how pretty the FFA's are here, and you're no exception. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jun 25, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> jijiji!!!! thank you StridentDionysus!!!! jijiji :blush:... i'm happy that they're people like you it's a hope that i'll flind the perfect bf!!!! xD n.n!!!!
> 
> So... i make a little mistake... and i post 2 times a couple of photos of me to mischel jejeje... different words same photos ... please don't laugh at me ... I did't it for mischel .... (he encoraauged me ) and for all who want to see the pics !!!... I not a bbw... I'm a regular girl... so please don't laugh at me if you don't like it... yeas? pretty please? :happy: :happy: n.n...
> 
> ...



Nah, yo aprendi hace muuuuucho xD, ya sabes, siendo de México y eso  

Oh and after looking at the pics I have a message for you, my keyboard thanks you for all the drool :smitten: HERMOSA! :smitten:

PS: You can see my belly pic here and pics of my ugly face here


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jun 25, 2007)

So mexico  jijiji  ... jijiji... cuando quieras hablamos en español niño hermoso, que solo estamos a unos pocos paises de distancia xD... estas muy guapo sabes? estas como decimos qui en venezuela "para caerte" xD :blush: :wubu: .... no really, you're really handsome!!! and you don't have an ugly face... I do!!!... so tell me... que pensaste de mi?

pd: muajaja n.n (i love to say that freaking thing xD)


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jun 25, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey there, Natasha, you are absolutely adorable. My name is Zach and I'm 21. I'm glad to see that there are girls around the world who can appreciate a man of size. We should chat sometime.


----------



## Tad (Jun 26, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> ok the first one it's me with my brothers... n.n do I look pretty?  i know i dont ...
> View attachment 21708
> 
> the second one it's me with my brother!! he's so cute!!
> ...



Nastya, I hate to have to tell you this, but you are gorgeous! Especially you have a beautiful, big, dark, eyes that look just captivating, and a really nice mouth that I think is probably very expressive of your moods. You do still look quite young--I think a couple of years and maybe a few pounds and you will be even more gorgeous, as you finish growing into yourself.

Of course, just from your posts we see something of your personality already, which is so nice and happy seeming that I think any guy would want to know you even if you were not so cute. But you are also cute. So please, no more saying that you aren't. 

By the way, if your brothers tell you that you are ugly--that is just them doing their job, keeping you humble  Just don't listen to them too seriously!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jun 26, 2007)

Awww Edx!!! thank you!!! you're so cute!!! thank's for saying those things!! :happy: :happy: :happy: it make me happy!!!!...

Do I look that young?  ... jejeje xD... well, about the extra pounds... I don't know... I don't thinks so jiji... I'm a gym fan!!! (aerobics and fitcombat every day  lol) and I also love tennis... and (now i'm boring you  n.n) i like to be rather skinny you know? jiji, with a big handsome man by my side who can take care of me!!! n.n (i'm so old fashioned xD )....

Ok... I won't say I'm ugly anymore.... but i'm not as pretty as you said!!!  and you got to admit it!!! n.n

Love, Nastya

PD: thanks again for saying those things to me... you're really cute!!! n.n lol


----------



## fatlilboy (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm a BHM, albeit on the smaller side of bhm (5'9" 250 pounds), and am a total fan of hispanic girlies. You and your family are so cute! There is truly something very erotic about having the arms and hands of a well contoured, very athletic, gym-oriented ffa around the soft undulating flab of a nice, fat, big round man. The very thought of it gets me totally going. Okay....now I think I'm going to have to go back to work....NOT!!!

You're a breath of fresh air. Though you're half my age, I'd still love to have a girlfriend like you. You're truly lovely.

FLB ([email protected]).:smitten:


----------



## PolarKat (Jun 26, 2007)

Time to use some of the little "bad" spanish slang I know..



Nastya_Loves said:


> Ok... I won't say I'm ugly anymore.... but i'm not as pretty as you said!!!


Welcome, mamcita rica:wubu:


::I've now officially become a dirty old man::


----------



## Melian (Jun 26, 2007)

PolarKat said:


> ::I've now officially become a dirty old man::




Those pics are making me feel like a dirty old man too.....


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, mischel... I never got that kind of greeting... I'm jealous! lol


----------



## escapist (Jun 26, 2007)

> i like to be rather skinny you know? jiji, with a big handsome man by my side who can take care of me!!!



You would disappear by my side...and boy am I happy I'm not a dirty old man yet. I'm not a chubby little guy I'm just all around Huge at 6'3" 400+. I guess I made you feel this way earlier with my pic? well guess what you just did it back to me.

WOW, I'm afraid my heart is going to jump out of my chest!...WOW!


----------



## mrkrono (Jun 26, 2007)

it's already been said, I know, but you're beautiful! :wubu:


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jun 27, 2007)

thank you!!! n.n :blush: *PolarKat* and *melian* jejeje!!! I dont think you're dirty old mans!!! ur cute for saying those things about me! !!!! and besides.... what's wrong with dirty old mans? 

*Escapist* n.n!!! I wouldn't dissapear!! cuz i'll be on your arms  xD n.n

*MrKrono* and *One_shy_writer* aww thank u 

... I feel totally emberresed now for putting those pics jejeje... all of you being so polite and saying all those nice things n.n.... well thank you!!!!.... but i'm thinking in remove them.... cuz after all... they were greetings to *mischel *and he answer!!! n.n!!! should i delete them or not? 

Love, Natasha


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jun 27, 2007)

I cannot believe I haven't greeted you already! :doh: 

Welcome! *hugs* 

You and your brothers are adorable! <3 <3


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jun 27, 2007)

jijijiji, thank you!!! maryelizabethantoinette!! ^-^... i don't know if you saw the post but i think you and your bf are really cute!! n.n


----------

